# Golfer input...



## tim.night (May 22, 2011)

As a passionate amateur golfer I have worked in the area of social-networking for some time now and I am currently involved in a golf-project. My question to you is how can the internet improve your golfing lifestyle?

This web-site is a superb example of forum for golfers. What I would like to know is what else can the internet provide you with as a golfer? Please let your imagination run riot. You never know, you may have the next-big-thing lurking at the back of your mind, and Golffink would really like to know more.


----------



## Altec103 (May 23, 2011)

The internet is a wonderful resource for a golfer. I am able to research equipment and find reviews, I am able to preview courses and find reviews, and I am also able to work on my game. While instructional videos on the internet can be risky, when you find a good teacher who posts regular videos it can be truly helpful.


----------



## tim.night (May 22, 2011)

*Interaction*

Thanks for this, but have you found anything on the Internet that encourages you play better/harder on the course? I'm thinking in terms of participation, competition or some other dynamic. I understand that there is coaching content, I'm looking for examples of web-sites that you interact with...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've watch videos on youtube and read thing from here and from stuff I have googled the web can be misleading and being able to tell that the information you are reading/seeing comes from someone who actually knows what they are talking about can be a challenge.


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

you’re no longer limited to paying through the nose for coaching lessons from your local pro, the internet allows you to receive personalized coaching from some great international teachers without leaving home, and for a fraction of the price of standard lessons. However, the Internet also offers traveling golfers numerous paths to game improvement, most of them at nominal expense (or for free).


----------

